# Non-cuber team solving.



## Etotheipi (Jan 27, 2020)

So, my sister gave me this idea as we were walking home from a resturant. It's kind of like team blind, except the handicap of the solver isn't being blidfolded, it is that they are a non-cuber and they don't know how to solve a cube, and must do so by oral instructions.
Rules:
The cuber giving instructions may take the normal 15 second inspection before handing the cube to the solver so they can start solving.
The solver must not know how to solve a cube, have gone partway through a tutorial, or know the standard notation. Though notations can be explained as part of a solve.
After inspection t he solver will start the timer and the cuber can begin giving instructions, and once the cube is solved then the solver can stop the timer, +2s and DNFs still apply.
The cuber must not touch the cube at all during the solve.

If you have any suggestions to change the rules, please tell me. Also it would be great if someone could generate scrambles for all WCA events to use, and maybe mo3 would be a better format for most events, singles only for big cubes probably.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

I've done this before except with me being blindfolded and the non-cuber giving instructions based on what I ask them. For example: 

Me: Do you see a white piece on this side?

Non-cuber: No

How about this side?

Yes

Is the white piece here(point at specific piece)

No

Here?

No

etc.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> The solver must not know how to solve a cube, have gone partway through a tutorial, or know the standard notation. Though notations can be explained as part of a solve.


This rule actually requires that any given person would only be able to make one attempt, if the notations are explained in that attempt, since after that, the person would in fact know the standard notation.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've done this before except with me being blindfolded and the non-cuber giving instructions based on what I ask them. For example:
> 
> Me: Do you see a white piece on this side?
> 
> ...


I've done it too and it's fun and impressive when you recognize a f2l or oll case and just solve it without help


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I've done it too and it's fun and impressive when you recognize a f2l or oll case and just solve it without help



I was considering using OP or another BLD method, then you could just be like:


What are the colors on this piece(point to buffer)

Yellow and Green

[Perform swap]

Okay what piece is here? (point at buffer)

etc.


As long as you start and end in the same orientation all you'll need to know is what piece is at the buffer


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 28, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> This rule actually requires that any given person would only be able to make one attempt, if the notations are explained in that attempt, since after that, the person would in fact know the standard notation.


that is true, how do you think that rule could be improved?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 28, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> that is true, how do you think that rule could be improved?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 28, 2020)

Could you take your sunglasses off sir?

No thanks, I think I’ll keep them on.

You really do have to, look at this regulation...

Where?

Here! ~Smacks sunglasses off, and flashes~


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 9, 2020)

ahh non-one has posted srambles yet. ahh


----------

